# Nubian Goat ?'s



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,
I am bottle feeding twin does. I have owned mini goats and I dont know much about Nubian Goats.

So if any of you have any information that you could share with me that would be GREAT.

I have been looking on the net but I havent found much good information and I would rather get it from someone on here that that owns and breeds them...

Thank You,

Darlene


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

How old are the kids???


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Two days old. The mother rejected them so the owner felt it was best to pull them right away. This is her second birth and she rejected the last set of twins as well. He left them with her but after two days they both died. The owner is a elderly man and he had a heart attack and is ill so he cant care for the kids. His daughter knew I have goats and that I bottled raised five of my minis so she called me and I picked them up. One was very weak and I was very worried about her but after I gave her nutri drench and bounce back she is doing 100% better and they both took to the bottle VERY well. 

I know I will be too attached to give them back so I will need to learn about their breed and what they need. I own little minis so I dont know what the standard goats need and what I need to know about Nubians.. I am hoping someone on here can fill in the blanks..

Thank You


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay...I know a few people that raise Nubians. What are your questions about them? Are needing to know how much to feed them?


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to know alot... LOL...

How much to feed and how often?

There temperment?

How large do they get (does) ? 

and anything that a owner/breeder thinks a new owner needs to know and any advice they have to offer...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay.

http://www.nazworthyacres.com/

This breeder is a good friend of mine. She is a Nubian Goat breeder and has been for years. I am not sure if bottle feeds her kids but check that out.I can give you her email address so you can talk to her. I will pm that to you if you want. Or we can just see how many Nubian goat breeders are on here.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You for info and your help...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=917

check that out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I have two Nubian doelings, one was bottle raised and one was raised by a boer goat (semi wild) and both have the BEST personalities! I love them to death! I didn't bottle raise the one but she is such a nice girl and the other one I tamed down in no time! That's how easy to handle my two are. I'm sorry I can't really answer your other questions, because I've just really started on them myself, but I can say that their temperament is wonderful! Very sweet, and loving.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

For the first week for sure I feed my Nubian kids 4-5 times a day. Probably somewhere around 6-10 oz. or so per feeding. Nubians are a large dairy breed, I would say they probably average around 150 pounds or so full grown. They have wonderful temperaments.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information! :lol:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

How are your babies doing? I'm sorry I haven't been on sooner but I was at the Michigan Farm Bureau Annual Meeting in Grand Rapids for the past three days.  

I have bottle fed some of my baby Nubians over the years when their mom's rejected them. I have found that it is always best to feed them little bits of milk at a time, several times a day so they don't start scouring. For the first few days I do two ounces of milk at a time per goat every couple of hours through the day. If they don't act hungry (they'll yell at you when they have empty tummies) then you can go a little longer between feedings. They'll sleep a lot for the first week, and usually when they wake up they want to eat, poop and pee, then go back to sleep. If you snuggle with them while they are awake they will become so people friendly and imprint on you that you will be "mom" to them no matter how old they get. Look out, though, cuz they'll still want to be "lap goats" when they are full grown and weigh 120 lbs.

As time goes by you'll be able to increase their bottles to 4 oz. at a time and space them about 4 hours apart.

I feed throughout the day, but don't worry about getting up in the night to feed them. If they've eaten well during the day they will survive your sleeping through the night. Just expect that they will be VERY hungry for that first bottle in the morning. I usually time my feedings to give their last bottle at 11 p.m. and then feed them first thing in the a.m at 7.

Are you feeding them mom's milk or something else? If you can get goat's milk to feed them that is best.

Good luck with your girls, and thanks for opening your home and heart to them.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam for all the information...

My babies are doing GREAT... We did have a little bit of scouring but it seems to be clearing up. They are so sweet and so cute (ALL Legs). I am feeding them small amounts about every two hours or when they scream and let me know they are hungry.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you have been given some good advice so i have nothing to add. i don't get up at night to feed them either. they will make it thru.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm glad to hear all is well. You'll be surprised at how quickly this time goes and how fast they grow! Take pictures of them every few days against something that will give you an idea of how much they have grown and you'll be amazed at how those little bundles of legs grow into sturdy blocks of energy in a matter of days.


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

I have 6 Nubians. Only 2 are lactating. My yield is 1/2 gallon of milk per day without freshening. They were pet goats before. They are grass-fed except for milking. They will hold out for grain but other than that all but one are good goats. Even the bad goat can be milked and I am sure after freshening she will be my best dairy goat. Already she gives twice as much milk as her doe pen mate.

The other goats just need general goat treatment and they are docile. Including the male who was quite a handful when he first arrived...a true alpha!!!! But when I am working in his pen, he puts his head over my shoulder and watches me glue plastic pipe! If I am sweeping his pen, he comes over to my grabs the rake with his horns and jerks out of hands. Generally he wants attention and wants to play...who would have thought that! He won't even touch my 7 year old grandson as he seems to like children (I always watch him, he is so strong he threw the other male in the pen up over his head and when he was looking at the doe in the other yard and rammed that whether so hard I thought it was dead goat for 3 minutes) He has never given me an ounce of trouble beyond basic goat attitude. He is my only breeding male.

As long as I keep to my routines even my bad goat is not a problem when I milk. She has gotten very easy to manage with goat treats They are 100% cooperative because they want the grain or treats. They will do just what they are suppose to do, and with the Simple Pulse milk machine they are a snap to milk.

I have just started looking for some lactating Nubian does. I would like 2 or 4 more does just over a year in age. I really like their milk, and they are all pretty good goats and not too difficult to work with.

My last edit I add here is that the treat bag has made my difficult goat much easier to work with. She is still easily frightened but now she comes to the milking stand all on her own puts her head through the gate and as long as I throw a few treats in the trough she is content to stay there until I finished milking her. I have found that if I need to secure her reach from underneath her head and not above and she tolerates that well. I go to the milking stand twice a day and wait for her to show up. As soon as she sees the treats she comes up on the stand and put her head in my lap to get close to the treats. However two weeks before bringing the treat bag she would never come near. Now she can be a persistent nuisance, but the treat bag means no game of goat chase which I always lose.


----------

